# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Driveway paint?

## autogenous

I've purchased a house and have a concrete driveway.  What experiences have people had? 
Any particular Australian driveway products they have found to be good?  Any links? 
I have to repair some cracks.  Im well aware they'll probably raise their ugly head later but will probably be ripped up in a few years.  Any particular products people have used to repair cracks that have some expandable or movement qualities?  
Anyone added products.  I know there's some products tilers add to produce flexible mortar, as flexible as it can be. 
Any tips?

----------


## nww1969

Might be worth looking into what they use for re pointing a house roof.
It looks like cement motor mix but is actually flexible. 
Also If the crack is straightish you could cut the crack out with a cement saw.
Cut at each side of the crack and refill with cement and maybe place some smallish
pebbles on top to make an attraction , a bit like they do in modern bathroom reno's
with borders of pebbles on the floor.

----------


## glock40sw

G'day.
I have just painted my Garage, Driveway Pad and patio with berger Jet dry in a "Dune" Colour. This is fairly close to concrete colour.
Made a hell of a difference. I didn't drive on it for 7 days and now it is fine. No tyre marks or anything. 
4 litres is about $65. I did 2 coats on everything.

----------


## autogenous

Thanks for the tips boys 
Yeah the flexipoint normally for ridge pointing is a good idea.  I find it a little harder to work with but at least it will flex with some movement for a while.  _4 litres is about $65. I did 2 coats on everything_ 
How many square metres ball park Glock40SW ?

----------


## nww1969

> Thanks for the tips boys 
> Yeah the flexipoint normally for ridge pointing is a good idea.  I find it a little harder to work with but at least it will flex with some movement for a while.  _4 litres is about $65. I did 2 coats on everything_ 
> How many square metres ball park Glock40SW ?

  I don't know what area your from, but noticed nutech paints at Rydlemere Sydney was
selling off some old paving paint on Monday.

----------


## glock40sw

The can showed 10 to 12 M2 per litre. So it was very close to what I used.
I cut in with a brush and then rolled the rest with a deep lambs wood aplicator.

----------


## autogenous

Thanks for all your help. Im in Perth.  Any more contributions appreciated.

----------

